# Glenn Gould looking for his Siegfried



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

This is a classic invitation:



> _Avis de recherche - Oiseau de nuit amical, reclus, de commerce agréable, socialement inacceptable, anti-alcoolique avéré, bavard impénitent, jalousement non jaloux, spirituellement intense, abhorrant le monde, adorant l'extase, cherche papillon(s) de même nature en vue de séduction téléphonique, de délires tristanesques et de virevoltes incessantes autour de la flamme. Photo non requise, état de fortune indifférent, âge sans importance. Toute vocation non compétitive sera considérée. Prière de fournir échantillon de conversation sur cassette, certificat notarié de non-disposition au mariage, références vocales à faibles décibels, copies d'itinéraires de vols papillonesques préalablement accomplis hors la ville. Confidentialité assurée. Recommandations inutiles. Les auditions de toutes les candidatures prometteuses se dérouleront depuis la péninsule d'Anaton, Terre-Neuve._
> 
> *Wanted:
> 
> Friendly, companionably reclusive, socially unacceptable, alcoholically abstemious, tirelessly talkative, zealously unzealous, spiritually intense, minimally turquoise, maximally ecstatic loon seeks moth or moths with similar equalities for purposes of telephonic seduction, Tristan-esque trip taking... tristan-esque, tristan-eqsue trip taking, and permanent flame-fluttering. No photos required. Financial; status immaterial. All ages and non-competitive vocations considered. Applicants should furnish cassettes of sample conversation, notarized certification of martial disinclination, references re low-decibel vocal consistency, itinerary and... itinerary and sample receipts from previous, successfully completed out-of-town moth flights. All submissions treated confidentially. No paws need apply. The auditions for all promising candidates will be conducted to and on Anaton Penisend, Newfoundland.*


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Anaton Penisend? Shouldn't that be peninsula?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> Anaton Penisend? Shouldn't that be peninsula?


I suspect this spelling was deliberate . . . :devil:


----------

